# Cannot get milk from udder



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

My doe Kidded triplets yesterday. One side of the udder I can get the milk out but the other side there is nothing coming out. Her udder is really hard on that side. I have used warm water and massaged her udder until my hands feel like they are going to fall off. What can I do? When I went out this morning her udder was so full she would not let the kids nurse so I milked the one side down a little and she finally let the kids start eating.

If I cannot get milk from that udder can I supplement the kids with replacer. The buck is real tiny and he is the one that I am most worried about.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I answered in the other thread. You may have to put her in the milk stand and hobble her feet and hold her still to allow the kids to nurse. You will need helpers. Yes, if they are not getting enough to eat give them replacer! They can get weak very quickly! I'm sorry this is happening!


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank You. She will let them eat on the one side but I need both teats working lol. I know that the one side of her udder hurts because it is so full. If I have hot water and I massage it then she will let me touch it but if not then she does not want me messing with it. The milk on the one teat looks good and the babies have all been sharing the one teat. 

How much milk should I supplement with?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Well they could all get enough from one side for now if they are nursing often enough. When you try to get her milk going on the swollen side have you tried grabbing the teat down lower and seeing if you can get small amounts out that way to get it started? I have had a doe get really bad, but was always able to get a little something out and just keep working until I got more. I don't know what you can do if you can't get it started at all. I'd call a vet if I couldn't get the milk out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too... answered you ... in the other post...I'd seek a vet.. if you can't get anything out...she will get bad mastitis on you... if it can't be achieved soon...  :hug:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I called the vet and I am waiting on them to call me back. This has me a nervous wreck. I fed the babies a little milk and they seemed content and happy. I am really worried about Rosie. Will feeding the babies both Rosies milk and the milk supplement make them sick or will it be hard on their bellies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk replacer.. may give them the scours or not....won't know.. til you start them on it...
however...if the vet looks at your Doe right away.... and happens to get her milk flowing and their is nothing wrong there ...you can feed the kids milk from her.... I pray it will be OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Ugh the vet told me that the one side of her udder is dead. I do not understand because there is milk in there I just cannot get it out... He told me to leave it alone and it will dry up. I am so worried and I do not know what to do. He told me to supplement them also. What do I do if they get the scours.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Did he look at her or tell you over the phone? I have never heard of that. I don't know why it would be so swelled if it was dead? Keep letting them nurse off the other side if she will let them. I would give the kids some probiotics to help avoid scours, and treat with it if they get scours. I know some say to treat with pepto bismol, too. I have never had to use it. Is Rosie staying up now? Does she seem to feel okay?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Get her on a stand or have someone help you hold her, use the warm compress and squeeze her teat at the top close to the udder, clamp it off and with the other hand or at least your thumb and forefinger, stroke the teat downward with enough pressure to express anything that was trapped by squeezing off the top. Using a bit of Bag Balm on the teat will help make the motion easier.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will try that today. Yes she will stand and let them nurse now that it is not as full on the one side. She seems to be doing good and the babies are doing good also. I am just praying that I can fix her udder.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear this is happening. It would be scary, I feel for you. I hope that you can get the milk flowing soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Wish I was close enough to help you 
It is so hard to cause them pain but if the milk doesn't come out oh the pain she could be in later! 
Shame on the vet for not being more helpful!
do you have someone who can lean on her back and hold her while you work on the udder???
ray: usually after a few dasy the edema goes away but if that milk doesn't come out you could have a real mess and have to feed both of those babes!
Keep trying you can do it! :hi5:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I've had good results feeding a mixture of mama's milk and milk replacer (Uni milk). If you add the milk replacer to the milk do it slowly over a few days, then keep the mixture the same ratio. I did about a 50/50 mix, til I got low on goats milk then it turned to a 25/75 mix. I didn't have any problem with scours doing it that way. The buckling I fed that way did very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for your Doe...hope she gets better... :hug: ray: 

Liz has great advice..... :thumb:


----------

